# Boat trailer tires and wheels



## bshook (Oct 23, 2012)

6 lug wheels and tires for sale. 235/85/16
4 matching as well as one spare . Spare is galvanized wheel vs the aluminum as the rest. 300.00 firm takes all. 409-617-2868


----------

